# Humidity?



## leastofthese (Jan 23, 2010)

ok harvest time has came and went hung the buds for 7 to 8 days then brown bagged them for 3 to 4 days then put them in ziploc air tight plastic containers. put a hydrometer in one of them and have rotated it through all containers and the humidity stays at a solid 60%. my is that humidity to high? the buds dont feel damp and the center stem snaps crisply if I rub a bud between my fingers it crumbles easily? I am in the process of opening the tops of the containers for an hour twice a day have done that for 5 days will go to once a day next week. is there a problem if my humidity stays at 60% throughout?? read on one site that 50 to 52 percent is one preference. oh yeah there has never been any mostiure on the inside of the containers.

thanks so much for your advice!!


----------



## Bobo (Jan 23, 2010)

Id say ur fine but ive never checked the humidity in my jars. Always new what the needed by crunchin between my fingers and bending. Just keep burping and eventualy ur bud will stop getin moist as the water leaches out of the center of the bud and the humidity will drop in sinc maby its 50 % when u wanna seal the jar.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'd say your worrying too much, I've never checked the humidty of my jars.  Like Bobo here said just make sure to open them up every day, if they feel wet, or you have an amonia smell lay them out on a screen to dry a little to the touch, and then put them back into the jars.  I would think the humidity in the jars would keep gong up until the buds have fully dried.  If your worried about it, then open them once the humidity gets to 50% again.  After it drops down to whatever, after an hour put the lids back on.  I really think your makeing it way more difficult on yourself than need be.  Just my oppinion.  Congrats on the harvest!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 23, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> I'd say your worrying too much, I've never checked the humidty of my jars. Like Bobo here said just make sure to open them up every day, if they feel wet, or you have an amonia smell lay them out on a screen to dry a little to the touch, and then put them back into the jars. I would think the humidity in the jars would keep gong up until the buds have fully dried. If your worried about it, then open them once the humidity gets to 50% again. After it drops down to whatever, after an hour put the lids back on. I really think your makeing it way more difficult on yourself than need be. Just my oppinion. Congrats on the harvest!


 
not really worried just wondered if 60% was the norm but I guess that would depend where you are at. its never dropped below 60% the odd thing is they feel pretty darn dry. crumbly! if thats a word! when do you stop burping them?? what I read on site was two weeks twice a day and then one week once a day then your done, I know everyone has their own system but I am just trying to answer all my question before my next grow. 

thanks again


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 23, 2010)

hmmm well I really never stop burping in my house as they are opened daily pretty much until empty.  I know people who have continued on for a month gradually letting the time open get shorter and shorter, but I would guess that 2 to 3 weeks would be good.  If they are dry and crumbly you may have let them get too dry before you started to cure...do they smell like bud, or do they smell like fresh cut hay?  I don't know that a cure is ever truely done, until you run out though.  I will be interested to see what other answers you get to this question.


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jan 23, 2010)

sounds like they dried a little too much/fast before jarring. no big deal. just keep the lids on for 24 hrs and then check them again..my buds are usually smooth and stinky in under a week but i cheat a little.your jar humidity will stay where it is until the stems snap


----------



## BBFan (Jan 24, 2010)

Interesting post _leastofthese_!  Thanks for posting.

I've never checked mine- now you got me wondering.  I'd need to go get a smaller hygrometer to fit in my jars, but sounds worth it.

Personal experience is to burp the jars about once a month in long term shelf (non-refrigerated) storage.  I had a jar go bad on me after leaving it sit for 6 months or so- but I don't know what the rh was when I started.

Keep us posted on what you find out.


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 24, 2010)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Interesting post _leastofthese_! Thanks for posting.
> 
> I've never checked mine- now you got me wondering. I'd need to go get a smaller hygrometer to fit in my jars, but sounds worth it.
> 
> ...


 
the buds feel dry cant speak for the center cant really tell but everything points to them being dry. the small reptile hydrometer I got at a pet store for $6 workd fine in the ziploc containers I have the stash in. really I was just wondering if there was a rule of thumb about the humidity. I read on site that one person knows his is done when it reaches 52% but then location may have something to do with that humidity here was 76% yesterday so the inside of the container was alot dryer then the outside. 

its probably dry as its going to get I guess it could get dryer. one thing I did notice and may have to change is I have my plastic containers in a paper bag with the top folded shut to keep them in the dark, and when I opened the bad today I could smell the bud alittle so that tells me that they arent air tight! will need to locate some mason jars!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 24, 2010)

PUFF MONKEY said:
			
		

> sounds like they dried a little too much/fast before jarring. no big deal. just keep the lids on for 24 hrs and then check them again..my buds are usually smooth and stinky in under a week but i cheat a little.your jar humidity will stay where it is until the stems snap


 
yeah I was kind of woried when I first harvested it smelled like I had just mowed the lawn! but its amazing what a week in a brown bad makes! almost get a buzz by just poping the lid and sticking the nose in and taking a deep breath!


----------



## leastofthese (Jan 24, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> hmmm well I really never stop burping in my house as they are opened daily pretty much until empty. I know people who have continued on for a month gradually letting the time open get shorter and shorter, but I would guess that 2 to 3 weeks would be good. If they are dry and crumbly you may have let them get too dry before you started to cure...do they smell like bud, or do they smell like fresh cut hay? I don't know that a cure is ever truely done, until you run out though. I will be interested to see what other answers you get to this question.


 
when I first cut them they smelled like I just mowed my lawn but after a week hanging then about a week in the bag they started taking on that glorious smell we all wish they would make into a cologne!! Hey theres an idea??? "officer I havent been smoking MJ its my cologne!!" anyway it smells great gave a sample to some regular smokers and they said it was like nothing they had ever smoked or smelled! of course they probably arent on the level of the majority of people on this site, but it still made me believe after all the hurrdles I have had that it came out a success!

the most important thing I did learn from all this is I DIDNT GROW ENOUGH!!!! :shocked: roflol!!


----------



## BBFan (Jan 24, 2010)

leastofthese said:
			
		

> it still made me believe after all the hurrdles I have had that it came out a success!


 
Well that says it all!

Congratulations on your harvest!


----------



## PencilHead (Jan 25, 2010)

Stuck a cheezy thermo/hydro in one of my jars.  Reads 62% in FL.  That's some sticky ichy.  I've got it in another jar of some nearly year old WW now.  I'll post what the year old stuff is in a bit.

Edit: 63% at 11 months jarred.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 25, 2010)

Glad things worked out for you Leastofthese!  I know you went through alot, and honestly there for awhile I was ready to hear you say screw it...but you didn't and stuck it out.  The next grow will go so much smoother for you now that you have the basics down!  Glad to hear that people are enjoying your sucess!!!


----------

